# Schwarzes Kühlmittel?



## Schwupdi (26. Juni 2019)

*Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Hallo ich habe in meinem system das cfx liquid in schwarz und wollte fragen ob es einen unterchied in der temperatur gibt (da sich schwarz ja schneller erhitzt).Mein system kommt bei ca. 30 GRAD Zimmer Temperatur schon mal auf über 35 Grad Wassertemperatur kommt(Bei 1500 rpm). Gekühlt wird ein ryzen 7 2700x (bei cinebench r20 ca. 70 GRAD) mit einem 360mm radiator und noctua nf f12 lüftern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*



Schwupdi schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe in meinem system das cfx liquid in schwarz und wollte fragen ob es einen unterchied in der temperatur gibt (da sich schwarz ja schneller erhitzt).



Nein.

Der Wärmeeintrag in dein Kühlmedium erfolgt über Wärmeleitung und den Wärmeübergang zwischen Kühlerboden und Kühlmittel. Da ist die Farbe völlig egal da die nur dann eine Rolle spielen kann wenn es einen Wärmeeintrag über Wärmestrahlung geben würde.

Oder profan ausgedrückt: Schwarze Brühe wird vielleicht in der Sonne stehend schneller warm als weiße Brühe (Strahlung), wenn du beides innen Backofen stellen würdest machts aber keinen Unterschied (Konvektion/Leitung).


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Wobei mir bei schwarzem Kühlmittel zuerst Öl eingefallen ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Altöl oder wie?


----------



## Schwupdi (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Also sind die Temperaturen auch ok für einen 360mm alphacool radiator?


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

mmmh komisch Ich komme bei 29°C (Gehäuseinnentemperatur), auch nach 4 Durchläfen direkt hintereinander nicht über (ehr grade so auf) 64°C im CB R20! Mit 1600X auf 3,9Ghz fest Allcore und 1,25-1,27V mit einem Brocken 3 bei 950RPM. Müsste eine Wasserkühlung nicht etwas Performanter sein? Die 2 Kerne mehr machen doch nicht so eine Temperatur aus. Läuft deine CPU in unveränderten Werkseinstellungen? Denn wenn ja geht sie bis auf 1,5V in kurzen Spitzen beim XFR Boost, dann kann es eventuell sein das die Temp passt. Aber wenig ist es nicht...


----------



## Schwupdi (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Eigentlich ja schon. Habe halt eine sehr hohe Raum Temperatur(30Grad)

Was hast du denn für eine CPU?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oder profan ausgedrückt: Schwarze Brühe wird vielleicht in der Sonne stehend schneller warm als weiße Brühe (Strahlung),


Und selbst das stimmt selten, weil "schwarz" nur auf den sichtbaren Bereich angewendet wird
Heizkörperfarbe z.B. ist für IR ein ziemlich guter Schwarzkörper, sieht im sichtbaren Bereich
aber weiß aus.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> mmmh komisch Ich komme bei 29°C (Gehäuseinnentemperatur), auch nach 4 Durchläfen direkt hintereinander nicht über (ehr grade so auf) 64°C im CB R20 mit einem Brocken 3 und mit einem Lüfter und 950RPM. Müsste eine Wasserkühlung nicht etwas Performanter sein?


Mit einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C würdest du nie im Leben auf nur 29°C kommen, da nie unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann. Es wird dazu noch ein Delta zwischen Raum- und Gehäusetemperatur dazu kommen was am ende auch gut 5°C und mehr ausmachen wird. Vor allem wenn dann noch deine Grafikkarte ihre heiße Luft mit ins Gehäuse gibt.

Und daher können 35 °C Wassertemperatur mit 30°C Raumtemperatur unter Berücksichtigung der Delta Temperatur schon gut hin kommen und für die momentan herrschende Temperaturen ganz normal. Mit mehr Fläche der Radiatoren wird er sich nur näher an die 30°C bewegen können, aber auch hier nicht unterschreiten können.


----------



## Schwupdi (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Also normal? Ich meine 70grad Cpu Temperatur bei einer custom wakü ist ja doch recht viel


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und selbst das stimmt selten, weil "schwarz" nur auf den sichtbaren Bereich angewendet wird
> Heizkörperfarbe z.B. ist für IR ein ziemlich guter Schwarzkörper, sieht im sichtbaren Bereich
> aber weiß aus.



So weit wollte ich gar nicht ausholen - das war aber der Grund für das "vielleicht" in dem Satz den du zitiert hast. 
Die Beduinen laufen ja auch nicht in schwarzen Kitteln in der Wüste rum weil sie besonders geil drauf wären heiß zu bekommen - deren Stoffarbe ist im IR-Bereich weiß und in sichtbarem dunkel (also andersrum als Heizkörperlack). Die sichtbare farbe hat mit der Fähigkeit Wärmestrahlung zu absorbieren generell oft kaum was zu tun, das ist aber ein Nebenthema das jetzt zwar erwähnt/erklärt wurde aber für das eigendliche Threadthema wurscht ist da es bei WaKüs ohnehin keine nennenswerte Strahlungsleistung gibt.



Schwupdi schrieb:


> Also normal? Ich meine 70grad Cpu Temperatur bei einer custom wakü ist ja doch recht viel


Die Kühlung ist irgendwann nicht mehr der begrenzende Teil sondern die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Wärme von deiner CPU durch den Heatspreader (Metalldeckel) in den Kühlerboden geleitet werden kann. Oder anders gesagt selbst wenn du 10 radis hättest kannste eine CPU die sehr viel Wärme abgibt nicht "kalt" halten weil die Wärme nicht schnell genug fließt sozusagen. Oder etwas korrekter: Die Energiedichte (Abwärme pro Fläche) ist so hoch, dass du sie auch mit starken Kühlern nicht schnell genug wegbekommst dass die temperaturen nicht besonders ansteigen würden.

Bei (neueren, nicht HEDT-) CPUs ist das völlig normal, einfach weil der Chip sehr klein ist (vielleicht 150 mm^2) und auf der Fläche 150 W abgibt, also 1W pro mm^2.
Nimmste eine sehr große GPU, etwa eine 2080Ti und kühlst mit Wasser wird die GPU keine 40°C warm. Denn da kommen 250W auf 750 mm^2 was nur rund 0,3 W/mm^2 sind. Die GPU hat zwar viel mehr Abwärme, ist aber 3x einfacher zu kühlen.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C würdest du nie im Leben auf nur 29°C kommen, da nie unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann. Es wird dazu noch ein Delta zwischen Raum- und Gehäusetemperatur dazu kommen was am ende auch gut 5°C und mehr ausmachen wird. Vor allem wenn dann noch deine Grafikkarte ihre heiße Luft mit ins Gehäuse gibt.
> ..



endweder bin ich schwer von begriff oder du hast was anders verstanden. ich habe zwar noch mal den Beitrag bearbeitet aber die Zahlen nicht verändert nur etwas ausgeführt:
im CB R20 bei Momentan 29°C innentemperatur auf maximal 64°C CPU Temp und das mit Luft! Er liegt bei 75°C. Er frug ja ob die Temperturen ok wären


----------



## Schwupdi (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Lustiger Weise komme ich bei Prime 95 nur auf 68grad im schnitt(halt nur am Anfang einen peek auf 70grad.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*



Schwupdi schrieb:


> Lustiger Weise komme ich bei Prime 95 nur auf 68grad im schnitt(halt nur am Anfang einen peek auf 70grad.


Schau dir mal die Watt die mit dem Test gezogen werden, denn die sind mit CB 20 auch nicht ganz ohne.
Deine Kerne werden hierbei auch voll ausgelastet und kommt Prime95 schon gleich.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> endweder bin ich schwer von begriff oder du hast was anders verstanden. ich habe zwar noch mal den Beitrag bearbeitet aber die Zahlen nicht verändert nur etwas ausgeführt:
> im CB R20 bei Momentan 29°C innentemperatur auf maximal 64°C CPU Temp und das mit Luft! Er liegt bei 75°C. Er frug ja ob die Temperturen ok wären


Und was möchtest du uns nun mit deinem 1600X mitteilen... das du mit weniger Kerne und Leistung auch weniger Temperatur anliegen hast... 
Erreichst du in CB20 die selben Punkte wie er mit seinem 2700X?!


----------



## Schwupdi (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Watt Verbrauch bei einem kleinem oc (habe ich gerade gemacht) auf 4,1 ghz bei 150watt bei maximalen 1,4volt(schwanken sehr stark).temperaturen liegen jetzt nach vielen Ruins auch bei max77 Grad.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

70-80°C bei 150W Abwärme sind für einen sehr starken Luftkühler oder eine übliche WaKü auf ner modernen Mittelklasse-CPU völlig normale Werte. 

Da wärste mit nem normalen Luftkühler oder gar dem mitgelieferten schon lange in die 100°C Drosselung gehämmert.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Sehe ich auch so und daher kann das ganze auch nicht mit andere Prozessoren mit weniger Kerne und Leistung verglichen werden.

Ich habe das ganze vorhin mit meinem 9900K getestet und ich komme auch auf 75°C und etwa 170 Watt. Bei mir wird das ganze auch mit einem 420+240 Radiator intern und einem Mora 360 extern gekühlt und mehr kann ich da auch nicht raus holen da wie hier bereits geschrieben wurde die Wärmeübertragung zwischen HS und Kühler nicht besser stattfinden kann. Mein Prozessor ist aber auch auf 5 GHz auf alle Kerne übertaktet und mit 300 MHZ weniger könnte ich auch weniger Spannung anliegen haben und so vielleicht noch etwa 10°C gut machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Raumtemperatur liegt aber auch bei 30°C.



Schwupdi schrieb:


> Watt Verbrauch bei einem kleinem oc (habe ich gerade gemacht) auf 4,1 ghz bei 150watt bei maximalen 1,4volt(schwanken sehr stark).temperaturen liegen jetzt nach vielen Ruins auch bei max77 Grad.


Deine Wassertemperatur wird ja mit mehr Testversuche auch wärmer und somit steigt auch deine Prozessortemperatur mit an.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und was möchtest du uns nun mit deinem 1600X mitteilen... das du mit weniger Kerne und Leistung auch weniger Temperatur anliegen hast...
> Erreichst du in CB20 die selben Punkte wie er mit seinem 2700X?!



Wenig gelesen, viel gesagt
Der 2700X läuft mit 105W TDP der 1600X bis 95WTDP. Allerdings liegt in meiner Konfiguration die Pakage Power schon in Spielen gerne mal über 110W. Eben gerade nach ner Runde( 30min. ) AC Odyssey  als max. Wert 123W Package Power! 
Daher fragte ich ob seine In Standard Settings läuft.

Cine Bench Punkte....es gibt fragen die schickt man lieber per Post an sich Selbst und antwortet sich dann!


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

Sein Prozessor läuft auf 4,1 GHz übertaktet mit der Leistungsaufnahme von CB 20 mit 150 Watt.
Er schreibt ja selber... mit leichter Übertaktung.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Cine Bench Punkte....es gibt fragen die schickt man lieber per Post an sich Selbst und antwortet sich dann!


Wieso so umständlich, wir sind heute modern und nutzen nur noch Emails...


----------



## Rex132 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schwarzes Kühlmittel?*

@ Lastmanstanding

Bzgl dem Thema, 2 Kerne mehr, das kann doch nicht so viel ausmachen. Das dachte ich mir auch vom Umstieg von 6700k auf 8700k. Oh doch, 2 Kerne sind 50% mehr Kerne  Mein 8700k ist mit selbem Kühler auch geköpft genauso warm wie mein 6700k ohne köpfen zuerst war. Danach war er gut 10-15 Grad kühler als der 8700k. Und das obwohl der 8700k 0,1 Volt weniger VCore für 200 Mhz mehr Takt als der 6700k braucht.


----------

